# Die Krieger Gottes, Tichondrius, sucht member



## Tarfull/jésmin (18. Oktober 2007)

wir (Allianz)  suchen noch ein paar wenige member (range damage und heiler) für unsere 25er stammgruppe.
kara und gruul haben wir clear.
meldet euch bei uns unter       

www.diekriegergottes.de.tl


----------



## Pomela (19. Oktober 2007)

Eure Gilde heisst "Die Krieger Gottes"? Dann lasst euch am besten schonmal einen neuen Namen einfallen...

Onyxia - Allianz "Der Zorn Gottes" musste sich über 1 Jahr nach Gildengründung umbenennen...


----------

